# Looking for an illustrator



## Mr. Butterton (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello everyone! As the tittle says, I'm in search for a dedicated illustrator for my web comic series! What's it about? Well it's about an anthropomorphic boar who joins an elite guild of warriors known as The Silver Beasts, and goes on grand quests and adventures. And although he’s quite an adventurous, courageous, and tenacious boar with a heart of gold, he isn’t exactly the heroic type. He’s out of shape, awkward,childish, and a bit self righteous at times. Throughout his adventures, he'll travel the world, endure perilous challenges, make tons of friends, and slowly but surely grow into the heroic knight he always dreamed of. 

And here's a ref sheet of him (Please do not steal or use without my permission):



 

I'm willing to pay over $15-$20 per page. If anyone is willing to help me, feel free to contact me. Cheers!


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

You should probably post this in the Art Sale & Auctions thread, as you'll get a better chance of finding an artist there!


----------

